# OMG!! What Rex Did ~ LMAO



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been working so much lately, and must say, I get home, rip off my clothes, along with the shoes killing my feet, and throw on a "throw" dress. Now I'm comfy, take care of the dogs, clean up a bit, eat, and watch some TV.

Well, a neighbor stops by with his mom, to meet the doggies. They are very interested in fostering. So in they come to Casa del Caca. The dogs were so excited, as they love company. Neighbors loved each, and every, one of them.

Neighbor, and his mom, are sitting on the couch, asking questions. I'm standing, when Rex jumps up on my leg wanting me to pick him up. I ignored him. To get my attention, he grabbed the bottom of my dress, and pulled it down. Oh yes, that got everyone's attention. I was not wearing anything underneath. It didn't get passed my waist, but boobs were bare. 

I quickly picked it back up, and honestly had to laugh, when neighbor said, "I want to foster THAT one" ~ :HistericalSmiley:

This was just too funny. I had to take a pic of the dress so you would understand. LMAO


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm peeing my pants!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG, Rex is the man!!! That is too funny for words Deb! You are going to be the talk of the neighborhood!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:it could only happen to you Deb:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lmao!! That is too funny!

I'm rolling!!

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would have died from embarrassment but I am laughing with you on this one


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, how funny (and embarassing!)!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:

The guy should have said, "I want to foster THOSE puppies!" :w00t::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl::smcry: Laughing so hard the tears are coming down my face. Talk about embarrassing. :brownbag: but who was more embarrassed - you or the neighbor? He did have a great line...fast on his feet. BTW, how old is said neighbor? 
Deb, life is never dull for you.:thumbsup: I think you better get Rex to stop tuning into X-rated movies on tv when you aren't home. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You're a pip, Girlfriend. That's hysterical. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

omg that is hysterical!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG!!!! I'm reAlly wondering about rexs background now. roflmao


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: What fun! :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Talk about getting to know you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Too funny:wavetowel2::wavetowel2: I love it......


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats too funny Deb. Teach you to ignore that boy. Gotta love him. I bet you didnt even miss a beat and just kept talking..LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:rofl::rofl: Somehow I'm thinking that is a little trick that Rex will remember from now on when he's wanting attention!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyeb, life with your fluffs is one never-ending laughfest. Thanks for the chuckles...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::blush::HistericalSmiley:that is too too funny !!!!! omg !!!! lmao


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:ThankYou::smrofl: ONE of the best surprises of joining SM is that I get to laugh every day...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG! That is hysterical!

:good post - perfect Rex, you da man! :good post - perfect

Best performance from a foster yet!!!

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! I'm dying!!!:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

OMG, that is just too funny...thanks for the laugh this morning. I myself would have died. It's good that you have such a sense of humor about it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG! So funny!!

I would have died but good on you for laughing about it!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!! I just read this and what a great way to start the morning!!! Too funny and your neighbor's response is priceless!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Deb - too funny!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:Way to go Rex.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What can I say?? Deb, you are my flower child!!! Such a cute story and you just take life head on and say, "NEXT!" Love it!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Deb, you are one funny lady with some very adoptable "puppies!" (apparently). :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:We all love you around here, and love hearing all your adventures!! Please update us more frequently with your exciting "puppy" stories!! LOL!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston says, "Rex is my hero."


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- LMAO. I knew exactly what was coming as I continued reading the story.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Super funny story. what a sport for sharing! I read the story And started laughing so my hubby wanted to know what was so funny! He thought it was such a cute story!!!

Deb...thanks for sharing!


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

lmao! That is too funny!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

SO FUNNY!! ROFL:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG hhahahah that is really funny. Really embarassing sorry, but really funny! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOL thanks for the giggles 

hugs
Kat


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

Hysterical. FOFLMAO


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Just how did you teach Rex that one!? :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::wine:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

This is a true Deb story!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG LOLOLOLOLOL Rex is definitely a boob man!!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Rex was just proud of you Momma Deb! He just wanted to show you off! 

I am sure you made a great impression and those neighbors will never forget you even after you or they move away!

You certainly made my day........but my computer keyboard has ice tea all over it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Rex must be named after Rex Butler from Gone With the Wind!
A real ladies man! lol


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LoL!!!!! At least everyone had a sense of humor!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb!!!! Everyone needs a Rex now and then!!!!
Gotta love everything they do and I am sure you will have neighbors from all over visiting you!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

:w00t:He is teaching the other ones that trick!!
Thanks for the laugh.:w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:w00t::w00t: Now talk about a "Kodak Moment": .... :smrofl::Happy_Dance::wavetowel2:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You might want to consider suspenders on that dress from now on,or sew on some "anti doggie pulldown straps"......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know Deb, I'm really not an 'I told you so' kind of person but...I did try to warn you that allowing LBB to order those 'Girls Gone Wild' dvd's was going to affect all the boys there at Casa del Caca. I still remember you saying that it was Billy and it couldn't possibly do him any harm. Obviously Rex has been helping LBB by describing what's on them.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is just too cute, too precious and too FUNNY !!!!!!!:aktion033::chili::thumbsup:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG! I just saw this thread. That is FREAKIN funny! Edie, Rex might just do best with a male guardian! Looking forward to meeting this little devil.


----------

